# Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi Fry



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

This is continued from the Well I Tried... thread. The fry are doing great. Last night I noticed some were swimming and when I came home today all of them were swimming. I tried feeding them some BBS and I'm not sure if any of the fry ate them yet. I have to leave Thursday afternoon and will be back Sunday morning. I hope they survive when I'm gone. There's a ton of Java Moss so that should keep them fed.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations! They'll eat the BBS in a day or so if they didn't this time - just look for bright orange bellies to show if they've eaten the shrimp.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you think the fry will survive? There should be enough infusoria. I'll be gone Thursday afternoon and will be back Sunday morning


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

There's a decent chance. You'll just have to see! If they lose the brood they will usually replace them pretty quickly if the worst were to happen.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! Like Ed said, even if they can't survive that many days, once the parents have it right, it won't take long to make more.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

I came home today to four survivors. I fed them some frozen BBS, not sure how much they ate.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I guess 4 is better than none. Hopefully next time they spawn you will be able to be home in the first weeks to see how many survive when they are fed regularly. The timing always seems to work out like that, doesn't it?


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

They won't be breeding anymore. The female was dead when I came home today. This is the third female that died. Everytime they have bite marks and missing scales. I think the male kills them. I've had that male for close to a year and he is always colorful and healthy. On the bright side, the four fry are doing well.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So sorry about your female! I'm glad you have the 4 fry though. Any px?


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures with a Canon A95.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your female....

The fry look like they have nice fat little bellies, so they must be eating well.


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

Im just wondering, but why not try breeding the Rams with a harem of females?


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Mainly cost. The rams cost $9.99-$12.99 at my LFS. I am hoping to raise the fry and make them my own. Then I can have multiple females to one male.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have read that when breeding rams, the male and female will care for the brood at first, but then the male takes over the parental duties. At this point, the female becomes somewhat of an "enemy" that the male tries to keep away from the young. I haven't kept blue rams, however, so this is not experience, just research. I have yet to stock my 75 gallon and have been doing a lot of research into blue rams.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

That could be it, but my tank is a 55 gallon. That male must get pretty angry.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

My fry are doing very well. They've grown a lot reaching over 1/4 of an inch!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They're looking good, well done. You'll be able to breed these soon; very satisfying breeding fish you've bred yourself IMO.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

I found a fry that had disappeared for about two days stuck on the sponge filter. I had to take the sponge off and it went though the impeller into the filter. I found it on the filter media and it was still alive. Unfortunately the fry was too weak and starved. I don't think it survived. The remaining three fry are doing very well.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

My fry, or shall I say juveniles, are doing fantastic thank God. Here are some updated pictures. BTW, what happened to allowing 1024 x 768?


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

That's awesome! congrats on raising ur fry! I just got my male ram a partner in my 29g. If they pair up, I'll have to keep an eye on the female.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

You may say this in the other thread, but did you setup a specific breeding tank for them to breed in or are they with other fish?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So glad some of your little guys made it. It looks like they may actually survive to adult hood! Congrats! Sure hope your female makes it this time! I think if I were you I might see if I could trade out your male. He's like a black widow spider - kills his mate!


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

> You may say this in the other thread, but did you setup a specific breeding tank for them to breed in or are they with other fish?


They bred in the main tank, then I collected the eggs from the gravel and hatched them in a separate tank.



> So glad some of your little guys made it. It looks like they may actually survive to adult hood! Congrats! Sure hope your female makes it this time! I think if I were you I might see if I could trade out your male. He's like a black widow spider - kills his mate!


The male died 1 or 2 months ago. The three rams I have now consist of 1 male and 2 females. They just laid eggs today and I put the single female in the main tank. The eggs aren't fertilized but I am still surprised they bred this early.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, I was wrong. The eggs hatched today. Looks like I have another batch to raise.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful! Looks like your guy came through for you. Now you have to worry about what to do with them all!


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

It's hilarious to keep watching the father Ram pick up the fry and spit them back in the nest over and over.


----------

